# GTA V Online



## Laquer Head (May 24, 2016)

So I literally started playing GTA V Online 3 days ago, never thought I'd be into it, but I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit.

So being a level 7, I'm obviously easy pickings for the trolls and high level people, so for about 30-40 minutes I was chasing after this one player - and he was schooling me 40-8 in kills, and I somehow managed to time it right and stole his Progen T20 supercar, anyhow - he eventually tracked me down and showered me with money bags and then turned me into a big orange tennis ball.

I've never laughed so hard, and I got to keep the money..he gave me like $500,000, my question is, does anyone know if this was cause hes a modder/hacker and why would he give me free shit, aren't they typcially there to screw people?

anyhow, it was extremely amusing turning into the big orange tennis ball..


----------



## Punk (May 24, 2016)

Yes this was a modder. Be careful with that because you can get banned for accepting hacked money. Although if I remember correctly, in your case you did not accept a transaction meaning he "forced" the money on you. I don't know if this is still the case but you have to be careful with that. I've gotten away with about 8 000 000$ so far like that, but stopped accepting money as soon as I read about people getting banned for that.

Modders are cancer online, but sometimes they're just here to have a good time and fairplay.


----------



## Laquer Head (May 24, 2016)

Punk said:


> Yes this was a modder. Be careful with that because you can get banned for accepting hacked money. Although if I remember correctly, in your case you did not accept a transaction meaning he "forced" the money on you. I don't know if this is still the case but you have to be careful with that. I've gotten away with about 8 000 000$ so far like that, but stopped accepting money as soon as I read about people getting banned for that.
> 
> Modders are cancer online, but sometimes they're just here to have a good time and fairplay.



I think this person was loving the fact I had nothing better to do than let him keep head shottin me, and I legit got him periodically, but I guess thieving his supercar was worthy of some $$

Yeah, bags pretty much rained on me..I didnt really pick anything up, the money tally just went up.

Then I became a tennis ball and literally all I could do was roll around GTAV world...lol


----------



## Intel_man (May 24, 2016)

You know, I've never played GTA Online. I only bought GTA V.... for the cop mod (lspdfr). I should probably try it out.


----------



## Laquer Head (May 24, 2016)

Intel_man said:


> You know, I've never played GTA Online. I only bought GTA V.... for the cop mod (lspdfr). I should probably try it out.



Man, I'm literally the last person to get into online games..just not my taste anymore, but its pretty fun, and you never know who you'll meet. Random people gave me a supercar... another blew me up with a RPG.. lol.. So much content and, in my opinion, looks and plays better than GTAV


----------



## Punk (May 24, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> Man, I'm literally the last person to get into online games..just not my taste anymore, but its pretty fun, and you never know who you'll meet. Random people gave me a supercar... another blew me up with a RPG.. lol.. So much content and, in my opinion, looks and plays better than GTAV


There is also a whole story to play online. It's pretty fun. You always have something to do online


----------



## Darren (May 24, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> So I literally started playing GTA V Online 3 days ago, never thought I'd be into it, but I'm actually enjoying it quite a bit.
> 
> So being a level 7, I'm obviously easy pickings for the trolls and high level people, so for about 30-40 minutes I was chasing after this one player - and he was schooling me 40-8 in kills, and I somehow managed to time it right and stole his Progen T20 supercar, anyhow - he eventually tracked me down and showered me with money bags and then turned me into a big orange tennis ball.
> 
> ...



I had one hacker say in chat to go to the airport for money. He then took turns spawning bags on one person for a set amount of time and evenly for everyone. I got about 3 million. Also had a friend with a Mod menu and picked up probably 15 million from him before he was banned (twice). 

I've played the game a lot, going to crack 400 hours soon.


----------



## Laquer Head (May 24, 2016)

Darren said:


> I had one hacker say in chat to go to the airport for money. He then took turns spawning bags on one person for a set amount of time and evenly for everyone. I got about 3 million. Also had a friend with a Mod menu and picked up probably 15 million from him before he was banned (twice).
> 
> *I've played the game a lot, going to crack 400 hours soon.*



Be prepared to answer my rookie questions then....

...Advantage...ME!


----------



## Punk (May 24, 2016)

Darren said:


> I had one hacker say in chat to go to the airport for money. He then took turns spawning bags on one person for a set amount of time and evenly for everyone. I got about 3 million. Also had a friend with a Mod menu and picked up probably 15 million from him before he was banned (twice).
> 
> I've played the game a lot, going to crack 400 hours soon.


Hey same thing happened to me. He was doing while others were spawning huge planes falling from the sky...

That game is so much fun!


----------



## Laquer Head (May 25, 2016)

Oh man.. I'm seriously having a blast with this online game, I met another modder type kid.. he gave my a red enfinity XR super car.. its awesome.

If anyone is on ..I'm *LAQUER-HEAD
*
LOL..


----------



## Punk (May 25, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> Oh man.. I'm seriously having a blast with this online game, I met another modder type kid.. he gave my a red enfinity XR super car.. its awesome.
> 
> If anyone is on ..I'm *LAQUER-HEAD
> *
> LOL..


Maybe tonight or next week, I've been getting back into this game lately. So much fun and a good way to get rid of pressure


----------



## Punk (May 25, 2016)

Well I played tonight, stumbled upon a hacker, killed him, he removed my weapons... That's why these kids are cancer to this online experience... Video coming soon.


----------



## Laquer Head (May 26, 2016)

Punk said:


> Well I played tonight, stumbled upon a hacker, killed him, he removed my weapons... That's why these kids are cancer to this online experience... Video coming soon.



Yah, that definitely happened to me too.. you smoke the wrong person and they screw you over.


----------



## Darren (May 26, 2016)

If they remove your weapons DO NOT go buy new ones. Just exit and reopen the game. They'll come back but if you go buy new ones you'll not only waste your money but I think even overwrite your previous bought guns entirely.


----------



## Punk (May 26, 2016)

Darren said:


> If they remove your weapons DO NOT go buy new ones. Just exit and reopen the game. They'll come back but if you go buy new ones you'll not only waste your money but I think even overwrite your previous bought guns entirely.



Good to know, I kept on killing him without weapons to humiliate him and just quit afterwards... I'll tell you if I have my weapons when i play again 

Video:

http://plays.tv/video/574610d1a558c6a83f/hacker-removes-my-weapons-after-i-killed-him?from=user


----------



## Laquer Head (May 26, 2016)

Yeah, you just quit or switch sessions and the weapons come back..


----------



## Laquer Head (May 26, 2016)

I called a guy garbage for sniping me, and he turned me into a dumpster....


----------



## Punk (May 26, 2016)

Yeah another hacker today... All on video again... Btw I added you I think @Laquer Head .

http://plays.tv/s/KoSleGWMNk6G


----------



## Laquer Head (May 27, 2016)

OKAY..ITS TIMEEE.. Anyone with an account go on...add me...im going to rampage now


----------



## Laquer Head (May 28, 2016)

So I met a hacker online just now..he spawned me 2 supercars and 12.9 million in money bags..UNREAL


----------



## Punk (May 28, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> So I met a hacker online just now..he spawned me 2 supercars and 12.9 million in money bags..UNREAL


Careful with that, you'll end up banned :/


----------



## Laquer Head (May 28, 2016)

Punk said:


> Careful with that, you'll end up banned :/



I know.. I'm ok either way as im not very far in..


----------



## Punk (May 28, 2016)

Videos from our online gaming:

http://plays.tv/video/574a18336316aba1ad/dont-kill-cops-

http://plays.tv/video/574a141f94ecc5c24a/laquer-head-being-run-over-by-the-cops

http://plays.tv/video/574a0fea1174eb6866/beat-down


----------



## Darren (May 31, 2016)

Punk said:


> Careful with that, you'll end up banned :/



No he won't. If Rockstar banned people that received free money, then they'd have no client base. Their anti cheat is laughable.


----------



## Laquer Head (May 31, 2016)

Punk said:


> Videos from our online gaming:
> 
> http://plays.tv/video/574a18336316aba1ad/dont-kill-cops-
> 
> ...




Yeah, you cheated....and the cops were out to get me


----------



## Punk (May 31, 2016)

Darren said:


> No he won't. If Rockstar banned people that received free money, then they'd have no client base. Their anti cheat is laughable.


Actually I talked to some players who had to buy another key because they got hacked money.


Laquer Head said:


> Yeah, you cheated....and the cops were out to get me


Of course I did, (although I don't even know how to mod...) and yeah I did see the sign "wanted dead or alive but dead is better : Laquer Head" on a few cop cars


----------



## Shane (Jun 2, 2016)

Punk said:


> Yeah another hacker today... All on video again... Btw I added you I think @Laquer Head .
> 
> http://plays.tv/s/KoSleGWMNk6G



This is why i get frustrated with online PC gaming these days,Too many little kid cheaters...they dont even hide the fact either they're so blatant.


----------



## Darren (Jun 2, 2016)

Shane said:


> This is why i get frustrated with online PC gaming these days,Too many little kid cheaters...they dont even hide the fact either they're so blatant.



I'd say GTA V is one of the absolute worst places for it, but that's what you get when you do P2P matchmaking. That and the playerbase of a game like GTA V lends itself to those kinds of people anyway.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 2, 2016)

Darren said:


> I'd say GTA V is one of the absolute worst places for it, but that's what you get when you do P2P matchmaking. That and the playerbase of a game like GTA V lends itself to those kinds of people anyway.



Some of the mod/hack shit is incredibly amusing, but i'm also not that serious about the game. Hence why I accepted hacked money,,but I can definitely understand how many people are pissed or frustrated when the hackers mess things up.

I saw them drop a series of bombs yesterday night and clear out 22 people in one shot..


----------



## Punk (Jun 2, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> Some of the mod/hack shit is incredibly amusing, but i'm also not that serious about the game. Hence why I accepted hacked money,,but I can definitely understand how many people are pissed or frustrated when the hackers mess things up.
> 
> I saw them drop a series of bombs yesterday night and clear out 22 people in one shot..


It's annoying when they're using god modes and removing your weapons though... I find it amusing when they spawn stuff like airplanes falling from the sky. Modding can be fun, but most of the time it's ruined by power hungry hackers who just want to feel like they own the server...


----------



## Origin Saint (Jun 2, 2016)

http://gamerant.com/grand-theft-auto-online-franchise-rest/

Interesting find today.  GTA:O is apparently slated to have support dropped and servers turned off when the game is "retired" whenever that may be.  Kind of surprising that they wouldn't try to keep it up and running until the player base disappears, given it's popularity 3 years after GTA V's release.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 2, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> http://gamerant.com/grand-theft-auto-online-franchise-rest/
> 
> Interesting find today.  GTA:O is apparently slated to have support dropped and servers turned off when the game is "retired" whenever that may be.  Kind of surprising that they wouldn't try to keep it up and running until the player base disappears, given it's popularity 3 years after GTA V's release.



I saw this too,  coincidence they mention this in conjunction with latest DLC.. HMM


----------



## Darren (Jun 3, 2016)

Origin Saint said:


> http://gamerant.com/grand-theft-auto-online-franchise-rest/
> 
> Interesting find today.  GTA:O is apparently slated to have support dropped and servers turned off when the game is "retired" whenever that may be.  Kind of surprising that they wouldn't try to keep it up and running until the player base disappears, given it's popularity 3 years after GTA V's release.



This shouldn't surprise anybody. I don't expect it to disappear anytime soon though. Once GTA VI drops, then maybe.


----------



## RujoKinJal (Jun 3, 2016)

This sounds like a ton of fun


----------



## Punk (Jun 6, 2016)

This game is brutal


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 6, 2016)

Punk said:


> This game is brutal



That is BRUTAL!! You know better than to wear your heels if your out on the mountain,...


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 7, 2016)

Just got kidnapped by a hacker to the top of Maze bank skyscraper,  and then he dumped $19.5 million in money bags on me.. Lol.. Epic!!


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 12, 2016)

In the week since the new DLC dropped, I haven't seen any modders, no weird hacking, and sadly - no money bag drops! I'm almost through my 19 milly..


----------



## Punk (Jun 12, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> In the week since the new DLC dropped, I haven't seen any modders, no weird hacking, and sadly - no money bag drops! I'm almost through my 19 milly..


That's a good thing because I had to change at least four sessions last time I played because of hackers ruining the game for everyone :/


----------



## Darren (Jun 12, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> In the week since the new DLC dropped, I haven't seen any modders, no weird hacking, and sadly - no money bag drops! I'm almost through my 19 milly..



This is how it always works. After each patch there's a week or so when the previous modding/hacking tools are patched and the Russians (literally) are working on more workaround Rockstars laughable anti cheat. Just wait.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 12, 2016)

Darren said:


> This is how it always works. After each patch there's a week or so when the previous modding/hacking tools are patched and the Russians (literally) are working on more workaround Rockstars laughable anti cheat. Just wait.



I dont doubt it.. kinda like calm before the storm.

The last few weeks, prior to new DLC, were outta control..I can see how alot of serious gamers were upset~!


----------



## Darren (Jun 13, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> I dont doubt it.. kinda like calm before the storm.
> 
> The last few weeks, prior to new DLC, were outta control..I can see how alot of serious gamers were upset~!



Rockstar is fighting a losing battle. You fundamentally can't completely stop hackers because they were lazy/cheap and made a massive MMO with hundreds of thousands of players on an open world island several miles across with 24 players use god damn peer to peer networking like you would do for a crappy indie game with 6 players. Like. What the hell Rockstar. 

Rocket League, a game that costs $20 alongside some slight cosmetic microtransactions uses dedicated servers for unranked and ranked for matches in a single soccer pitch with at the very most 8 players. The devs are a tiny company from Europe and pay for dedicated server. Rockstar, one of the largest game studios in the world and created the single best selling game EVER can't even swing some dedicated servers that would PAY FOR THEMSELVES via shark cards because everyone just hacks in money due to their broken system.

/rant

Sorry. I really really really hate the matchmaking in the game for what it is. I love the game, obviously my 400 hours show that, but I've had enough of Rockstars greedy bullshit with this game.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 13, 2016)

Darren said:


> Rockstar is fighting a losing battle. You fundamentally can't completely stop hackers because they were lazy/cheap and made a massive MMO with hundreds of thousands of players on an open world island several miles across with 24 players use god damn peer to peer networking like you would do for a crappy indie game with 6 players. Like. What the hell Rockstar.
> 
> Rocket League, a game that costs $20 alongside some slight cosmetic microtransactions uses dedicated servers for unranked and ranked for matches in a single soccer pitch with at the very most 8 players. The devs are a tiny company from Europe and pay for dedicated server. Rockstar, one of the largest game studios in the world and created the single best selling game EVER can't even swing some dedicated servers that would PAY FOR THEMSELVES via shark cards because everyone just hacks in money due to their broken system.
> 
> ...


Now I really want to play GTA V again and learn how to cheat it.  I haven't played much since it is no longer fun when you play against people in their undamageable tanks, while you are trying to find a car to get away in.


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 13, 2016)

Geoff said:


> Now I really want to play GTA V again and learn how to cheat it.  I haven't played much since it is no longer fun when you play against people in their undamageable tanks, while you are trying to find a car to get away in.



That is one of the more annoying things, the constant getting sniped, over and over and the unbalanced nature of the higher level vs. lower level Rank.

We should get a bunch of CF members on a invite only session. Do a few of the new missions and run an organization.. I already bought a highrise office, just need to buy a warehouse now and we can make a team!


----------



## Geoff (Jun 13, 2016)

Laquer Head said:


> That is one of the more annoying things, the constant getting sniped, over and over and the unbalanced nature of the higher level vs. lower level Rank.


That's what I loved about GTA IV online, when you joined everyone was at the same level.  I like to go on GTA just to play for a bit and have some fun, I don't want to buy an apartment, garage, and have to work for money to buy expensive cars.  I join, steal a quick car, and run people over


----------

